# 320 EX Speedlite



## CanonGrunt (Feb 1, 2012)

Has any one used the Canon 320 EX Speedlite? What were your thoughts? How was it for photography? Studio? How about Video? Was the LED Video light useful or worth it? How bright is it? Do you think it is best suited for the 5 D MKII, 7d, 60D, or Rebel Series? Any other thoughts? Thinking of getting one for my 7D. I do both Stills and HD Video. I have a T3i as well. Thank you for your input.


----------



## ronderick (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got the 320 in January as a replacement for my 580II. Frankly, I think the flash is a bit underpowered (you have to pull the front part of the flash to extend it - the "tele" mode). 

Another irritating part is that instead of the infra-red beam, it uses the LED light for determining the distance; seeing that LED light going on continuously for a few second can get quite uncomfortable for those you're trying to photograph.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 25, 2012)

I just got the 320 about a month ago. Works fine as a flash for stills. 

I actually like that the controls are just simple analog switches. Nice to have something on the camera that does not have a menu to hunt through.

The light for video is awfully harsh. And I mean "hey -ouch- :'(you're blinding me-get that dang thing out of my eyes 8)" harsh.

It might be just a little underpowered for bouncing off of high vaulted ceilings too. I may eventually get a bigger flash and use this one as secondary fill.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 25, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I actually like that the controls are just simple analog switches. Nice to have something on the camera that does not have a menu to hunt through.



With my 580 EX I use the on/off switch and the master/slave/off switch. It has menus but in the time honoured fashion I dont use them


----------

